
Show HN: Microquest – CLI to gamify anything - trqx
https://github.com/trqx/microquest
======
wingerlang
Neat I guess, but doing it all manually seems to be the only option? Feels
like a chore just looking at it.

How about wrapping each PS1 (?) in the "mq" command and automatically look for
stuff?

Or even just running some "mq auto" after each command that looks at the
previous command - and if it hits certain things like "git commit" or whatever
it would automatically complete that quest or however it works.

~~~
trqx
> How about wrapping each PS1 (?) in the "mq" command and automatically look
> for stuff?

see an example here:
[https://github.com/trqx/microquest/tree/master/contrib/bash-...](https://github.com/trqx/microquest/tree/master/contrib/bash-
quest)

it is not pretty, and slows down the prompt but it shows it's doable with a
wrapper.

